
Jay Z to Relaunch His New Tidal Music Service Today - dmmalam
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/30/jay-z-to-relaunch-his-new-tidal-music-service-today-with-madonna-kanye-beyonce-exclusives-in-tow/
======
tswartz
From another comment thread on Tidal:

It's a bit challenging to find more details on Tidal's site. Their homepage is
a livestream of an event, and there is no context on the page as to what the
event is. Possibly their launch event?

Watching the product video on the 'Explore Tidal' page makes me think of
Spotify. They look to have complete feature parity with the only additional
selling point being a higher quality audio stream. My initial reaction is,
well...that is great if I had nice speakers, but my apple headphones certainly
can't tell the difference.

It's good to see other people competing with Spotify and I'm hopeful that
Tidal can have better content curation than Spotify.

